
Archaeologists Uncover How Egyptians Built the Great Pyramid of Giza - cypherpunks01
http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/archaeologists-uncover-secrets-how-egyptians-11228507
======
alyx
And they used that same water canal to stack those huge blocks too?

Seems like only half the “secret” revealed.

~~~
KGIII
The canals have been well understood, and known, for quite a while now. They
shipped the larger stones down during the flood season. They quarried with
dolomite (spelling) pounding stones, loaded them up on reed boats, and shipped
when the flood waters were high and they had a surplus of labor.

It's probably a good idea to remember how many times they have 'known' how
this was done. We have 'known' how it was done a number of different times -
and ways. I remain skeptical until I've seen more about it and the idea has
withstood scrutiny.

As for the construction, that's still a mystery. One of the more interesting
theories is from a French architect. He supposes that there was actually a
ramp, but that it was built inside the pyramid. He hasn't had much luck, as
far as I know, investigating this. They did climb up the side and found a
previously unknown chamber behind an area exposed by a missing stone. I'm
unqualified to opine about the viability.

Err... I watch documentaries, to the exclusion of almost everything else.
There are a whole lot of documentaries about egyptology.

~~~
singularity2001
what happened to the great theory of the French architect? it sounded really
promising back then. [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jean-
Pierre_Houdin](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jean-Pierre_Houdin)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lasCXujNPfs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lasCXujNPfs)

~~~
jpl56
JP Houdin seems to be involved in the Scan Pyramids project
(www.scanpyramids.org). In his 2010 documentary, he was waiting to be able to
do that in order to confirm that infrared anomalies he discovered are really
linked to the internal corridor.

------
kelvin0
I had read an interesting theory stating that the building blocks were cast in
place, similar to pouring concrete.

Here a video explaining the theory:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znQk_yBHre4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znQk_yBHre4)

~~~
agumonkey
Funny, it's fancy enough to be "stuff for kings" yet simple enough not to
write it down.

~~~
kelvin0
Not sure I understand your point here? Do you mean it's peculiar that the
casting technique (if true) was not documented by the builders? Maybe we
simply haven't found the evidence (yet).

Please clarify.

~~~
agumonkey
I meant if it was a huge amazing feat of gigantic tech, there would be lots of
traces and people would have carried out the technique I suppose. But here
it's nothing special but casting blocks. So no need to make a fuss about it.

But maybe you're right, there might be traces somewhere.

------
vectorEQ
another brainfart about what happened. incomplete at best.

